# Fakalientank



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi!

When I got my MH I also got the english user manual. So far so good. But since Concorde just recently added the fakalientank/blackwatertank to the little Credos it is not mentioned in the manual. This since it takes some time to get the documentation translated into other languages.

Is there anywhere on the net one can download user manuals for the larger MHs - I guess they have had this for some time and are up to date on the documentation?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Is there something particular you are trying to discover about the tank?


Andrew


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

if you have trouble with some translations, I am a native German speaker.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nothing in particular - I have the procedure for emptying the grey water tank and can assume the fakalientank works the same. 

But then there might be a different procedure - I do not know.


----------

